# TBOL, Testosterone Heptylate, Trenbolone Heptylate



## theHammer (Sep 23, 2008)

So after careful consideration, i decided this will be my cycle # 6;

TBOL 50mg ED weeks 1-6
Testosterone Heptylate  500mg weeks 1-12
Trenbolone Heptylate   300mg weeks 1-12
HCG weeks 1-14  500iu E5D
Nolva weeks14-18
Chlomid  weeks 14-18

Comments / feedback welcome?

Will report results ongoing. Weigh in and measurements on Monday next week.


----------



## largepkg (Sep 23, 2008)

Looks fine to me. Have you run tren prior?


----------



## theHammer (Sep 23, 2008)

largepkg said:


> Looks fine to me. Have you run tren prior?



yes, i ran tren acetate in a previous cycle and i didnt experience any sides. Im just not sure if im doing the right thing running this type of tren or just stick with the test and tbol. reason being i am looking for lean gains and expect to run a prop tren cycle early in the new year for cutting. im told it will help with gains mixed with the test. 

Apparently this test is a long ester and should be pinned only every 5-7 days..


----------



## largepkg (Sep 24, 2008)

Yea, heptylate has a half life of about 20 days so I see no problem with 5-7 intervals. 

The reason why I ask about the tren experience is when I ran it I did some tendon damage to my elbow. At the time I was really focused on strength gains which it did well but at the cost of injury. Since you have experience on how your body handles it, it's your call to run it.


----------



## theHammer (Sep 24, 2008)

largepkg said:


> Yea, heptylate has a half life of about 20 days so I see no problem with 5-7 intervals.
> 
> The reason why I ask about the tren experience is when I ran it I did some tendon damage to my elbow. At the time I was really focused on strength gains which it did well but at the cost of injury. Since you have experience on how your body handles it, it's your call to run it.



bro, you're not alone. A good friend of mine severely injured his shoulder to the point he has restricted motion on his left arm and has to adapt specific routines. He blames the tren and in fact told me as recent as saturday I sould drop it and just run the test and tbol, prob give me the gains i needed anyway. I just heard that tren shapes your body nicely too. 

I didnt get any reactions from tren acetate, i did it on my third cycle with prop and i got jacked on it. Then again i wasnt after the strength gains which i really am seeking now. At 37 years old i dont think i got many years in this left so want to mazimize what i can now.


----------



## kicka19 (Sep 24, 2008)

this tren ester with a 20 day half life would worry me.  Can you get tren ace? I simply would not want tren building up to high conncectrations and not being able to have it decay out fast if do sides occur.  Seems like an unneccessary risk.


----------



## theHammer (Sep 24, 2008)

kicka19 said:


> this tren ester with a 20 day half life would worry me.  Can you get tren ace? I simply would not want tren building up to high conncectrations and not being able to have it decay out fast if do sides occur.  Seems like an unneccessary risk.




I can get both Acetate and Enathate. I just have this stuff on hand and heard good things about it. I might cut it short in the cycle after week 6 depnding on sides etc. I def value your opinion about teh extended half life, but its pretty common for guys here to run a long ester tren like enathate, for an entire cycle. The pct will be crazy, its why im probably doing a full 4 weeks pct.


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 24, 2008)

I wouldn't want to run a tren that long. It could be a loooong PCT. Test and Tbol is great for size. Don't be afraid to run the tbol longer if your bloodwork looks fine. I'd run the test atleast 16 weeks.


----------



## theHammer (Sep 24, 2008)

Pirate! said:


> I wouldn't want to run a tren that long. It could be a loooong PCT. Test and Tbol is great for size. Don't be afraid to run the tbol longer if your bloodwork looks fine. I'd run the test atleast 16 weeks.



Thanks Buddy, do you suggest just dropping the tren altogether and just running test and tbol on their own. I had others suggest it, while the tren preachers tell me to run tren with it..thanks in advance.


----------



## theHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

*Update*

Started pinning on Monday...

test heptyate 600 mg week 1-14
trenbolone enathate 400 mg week 1-7
Tbol 50mg ED weeks 1-6
HCG 500 iu E5D
PCT 
Nolva weeks 17-21
Chlomid weeks 17-20

Starting stats

Weight 210 lbs on the dot 
Arms R- 17 L - 16.75
Quads R-24 L-24
Waist 34
Chest (relaxed) 46



Supplements:
NOxplode cycled 8-2-6-1-8-2
BEta Force
CellMass Creatine
Animal Stack - Multivitamin
Mutant Mass Protein - Chocolate flavour
BCAA - Branch Channel Amino Acids
Sportlab Glutamine
Progressive Vegegreens - Green supplemnt, because i just cant eat like a cow.

Real food is the key, every 2-3 hours 6-7 ounce serving of chicken, beef, or fish ( talapia, salmon, tuna) with roasted or bowled vegetables. Oatmeal with peanut butter for breakie, and of course 6-8 litres of water. 

I think i might be overloading it on supplements, is it worth taking cellmass, noxplode and beta force gven im on proper gear?


----------



## theHammer (Oct 17, 2008)

I dropped the cellmass and Beta force... way too much water retntion, up 11 pounds in 10 days i think thats overboard. 

Diet has been consistant, in this order

protein shake ( bulk)
oatmeal. peanut butter, egg whites home made protein bar
chicken breast, steamed vegetables, white potatoes a little low fat may
fish serving with sweet potatoe
for dinner, meat with a little potatoes or small portion of white bread, one glass of wine
protein shake before bed

IM BLOATED !! weird too because tbol and test H are not suippose to bloat me, i might as well have ran the dbols..

on the good side.. STRENGTH !!!

3 plates (45s on each side) on incline press and hit 3 plates on deadlifts for 4 sets of 8 clean proper non cheated reps.


----------



## theHammer (Oct 20, 2008)

Strentgh is through the roof brothers!! This is my third "bulker" if you wanna call it that and I am having better results with 50mg of Tbol a day then i did running 35 mg of dbol. I feel stronger, more vascular and my only complaint is the water retention and bloat i seem to get from eating every 2 hours. 

Had my right nipple flare up so I am taking 20 mg a day of nolvadex until the weekend when i get some arimidex and i will run that at .5mg a day instead.

While i look puffy, i have gained size in arms, traps and def the chest.


----------



## quark (Oct 21, 2008)

Gonna follow along. Good luck with your cycle.


----------



## theHammer (Oct 31, 2008)

Entering week 4, gains are excellent. I hit the scale at 226. Mind you I have a lot of bloat from cellmass and I still feeling lots of water retention, but strentgh has broken all plateaus. I really love the pump on Test H, I heard about it and starting experiencing it significantly last week. Incline dumbell presses had my chest pounding and i can feel every muscle fibre expanding as I pounded my way through my sets. Its like you never want to leave the gym till you are completley annihilated. 

Sides I exeperienced so far, I have a flare up on the right nipple that subdued once i ran Nolva at 20 mg a day for a week then ran the Arimidex at .5 a day. It seems under control. I seem to have a pain in the chest that apparently isnt unusual when using tren. I been sleeping well since i started pinning in the mornings and taking some nyquil, had a slight cold as well. 

Very happy with the results thus far.


----------



## ironbull (Nov 1, 2008)

keep up with the log bro 
can you give me some info on test h and how it differs from test e or c (im a newb)
thanks btw did a search couldnt find good detailed info


----------



## theHammer (Nov 4, 2008)

No problem bro...

Test Hyp was suggested to me by a very good friend, it’s a longer acting ester then E, in fact research suggests it stays in your system for up to 20 days. Pinning should be at least every 5-7 , but since i am running tren e, I pin every 4 days and combine both agents in the same syringe. 

I did find test H bloating and I would probably compare it more to Test Cyp then to Test Enathate. Either way its probably the same in terms of gains but i took it because I heard it had dryer harder gains. I dont think thats the case, seems exactly like Cyp which i really like or test E which is also awesome. If you cant get Test H, stick with cyp or ena.

Strength has really come around and I am fuller and definitely a lot stronger, that I attribute to diet, the increase in carbs and of course the tbol and trenbolone.  I did chest yesterday and was a basic three exercise, 5 sets rotine combining Flatbench, incline dumbbells and cable cross overs. My chest felt like it was gonna rip out of my skin and I can feel pulsating hourse after the work out. Great shit !!

It will be a full four weeks next week so its mesurements time. Ill post results.


----------

